# Copy of signed contract.



## hsda2300 (Jun 9, 2010)

How the best and proper way to generate the copy of a signed contract for your clients. Should i present them two identical contracts to sign them both, or should i tell them that i will mail them their copy later? What any other options can you think of?


----------



## McMommy (Jun 9, 2010)

I would make a copy of the one they sign and mail it to them. You want their signiature to be exact compared to the one they sign, which is the original you will keep!


----------



## Jeff Colburn (Jun 10, 2010)

I always give a client two copies to sign. If it's being done online, I send them the contract and have them sign it and mail it to me.

Have Fun,
Jeff


----------

